# Headless and ff hardware alternative



## oversteve (Jan 21, 2015)

First wanted to mention that I'm not afiliated with the company by any means and I even haven't tried it myself, just heard some positive reviews from local buddies. So wanted to let people know there's a possibility of some cool alternative for those seeking to build a headless or ff guitar, maybe someone even tried it. At least that orange and blue coated hardware looks sick 






Mera Guitars - Single tuner-o-bridge mechanics "Submarine II"


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 22, 2015)

That looks pretty cool. The old version looks very sleek too. Very Strandberg-esque. I wonder how you adjust the action since the saddle insert doesn't seem to be threaded.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 22, 2015)

Pikka Bird said:


> That looks pretty cool. The old version looks very sleek too. Very Strandberg-esque. I wonder how you adjust the action since the saddle insert doesn't seem to be threaded.



It looks like the Saddles have a set-screw in the front to lock it in place.
Seems like it would be a pain if you can't screw the string contact up or down, but have to hold it in place by hand and tighten the set-screw to set Action at the bridge.


----------



## gigawhat (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats pretty cheap, I'm gonna have to look into these for my custom.

While browsing the site, I came across this. I'm not sure how I feel about the overall aesthetics as a whole, but its beautiful in parts, and I like the idea of the cutout he did for the hardware.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 23, 2015)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> It looks like the Saddles have a set-screw in the front to lock it in place.
> Seems like it would be a pain if you can't screw the string contact up or down, but have to hold it in place by hand and tighten the set-screw to set Action at the bridge.



Yes, that seems extremely irrational, so I hope it's not like that.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jan 24, 2015)

The finish looks a bit weird, but the machining looks excellent.


----------



## Klzow (Feb 24, 2015)

Gonna bump this one, anyone had the chance to try these and can give a review of them?


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Apr 27, 2015)

bumping in hopes of a review


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 27, 2015)

Oooh, yeah, I'd love to know how legitimate these things are!

I do NOT need to see any more guitars with the center cut out. That thing is freaking me the .... out, and I don't ever want to look at it again.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 28, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> I do NOT need to see any more guitars with the center cut out. That thing is freaking me the .... out, and I don't ever want to look at it again.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2015)

^  Touché, good sir!


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Apr 28, 2015)

i want to start a strandberg build, but the hardware is the part that's holding me back. may get some just to see if they're worth it


----------



## vansinn (Apr 29, 2015)

T'is a fun thread 
Personally, I like the mermaid guitar, and see the center cutout as a smart way of making space for the tuners. I'd want a naked mermaid down there to fondle when doing the tuneup 

And I agree those bridges looks quite similar to other well-known designs in the market..


----------



## ixlramp (May 6, 2015)

Good to see these having the clamp at the bridge, like Rick Toone and Steinberger's latest bass, further reducing the weight at the nut, all you need is a hole through the neck and a ferrule. Makes stepped-nut parallel-fret multiscale easier too, just send a string down a hole at any point along the neck


----------



## CD1221 (May 10, 2015)

Don't even need a hole, can use a slot in the end of the fretboard behind a zero nut...
More weight/space saving.


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alright guys, I'm taking the plunge and ordering 7 of the Submarine 2 bridge saddles. Communication has been great, he's been fast to respond, answering all my questions within a day or so. He's finished my hardware and sent pics of it ready for shipping:











Once I get the pieces I'll post a review on the quality of them, how sturdy they feel, weight, etc. Then when I start my actual build and use them, I'll post a review on how well they work and all that final stuff.


----------



## Leftydudebro (Jul 15, 2015)

StormshadowKX49 said:


> Alright guys, I'm taking the plunge and ordering 7 of the Submarine 2 bridge saddles. Communication has been great, he's been fast to respond, answering all my questions within a day or so. He's finished my hardware and sent pics of it ready for shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please do, i want to know if they are any good. Also, if you get a chance, could you see how well bigger strings such as bass strings fit? If this works well im ordering several for my builds and going all headless.


----------



## Grif (Jul 16, 2015)

StormshadowKX49 said:


> Alright guys, I'm taking the plunge and ordering 7 of the Submarine 2 bridge saddles. Communication has been great, he's been fast to respond, answering all my questions within a day or so. He's finished my hardware and sent pics of it ready for shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would appreciate fixing the permissions so we can all see the pics, if you get the time. Thanks


----------



## pondman (Jul 16, 2015)

StormshadowKX49 said:


> Alright guys, I'm taking the plunge and ordering 7 of the Submarine 2 bridge saddles. Communication has been great, he's been fast to respond, answering all my questions within a day or so. He's finished my hardware and sent pics of it ready for shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you manage to get through on the email on the site ?
I've had no luck at all


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 16, 2015)

following this closely! 12$ for a single saddle beats the crap out of the rest of the headless hardware. if the quallity and communication is good to...


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like the site is down.


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Jul 17, 2015)

pondman said:


> Did you manage to get through on the email on the site ?
> I've had no luck at all



yep, it may take a couple tries but once he replies once, he'll keep on it.



jarnozz said:


> following this closely! 12$ for a single saddle beats the crap out of the rest of the headless hardware. if the quallity and communication is good to...



they're more than that, my total for 7 individual saddles is $265, shipping included. but it's still cheaper than most, so i'm still going for it.



Leftydudebro said:


> Please do, i want to know if they are any good. Also, if you get a chance, could you see how well bigger strings such as bass strings fit? If this works well im ordering several for my builds and going all headless.



it says on the website the maximum string thickness is 0.118, so possibly. maybe he could do one that's a slight bit bigger?


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Aug 20, 2015)

alright, paypal has been sent and they should be on their way in a day or two! super stoked about this, he's been very consistent with responses, usually replying around 3 AM EST. he also was very understanding on my payment situation, as i had family issues i had to take care of before i could pay, which he was very understanding, stating to pay whenever was right for me, and it was just ready for shipping. so far it's looking good. will keep you guys updated once i get tracking info or anything else.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting I'm watching this


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just received tracking info a day or so ago, it's shipped, should be here in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry it's been awhile since i posted, I got these about a week or so after that last post, and I've just been waiting to take high quality shots of these things. I'm going to try to hit on every aspect of these, so let's start with the actual customer service. Dmitry was quick to reply, usually within 24 hours at 3am. He was sure to make sure i was comfortable with everything, even letting me pay whenever I was comfortable due to some family issues. 


The main tube is CNC'd from lightweight aircraft grade aluminum, with a the saddle being stainless steel. The knob, single baseplate, and bushing are brass, although certain parts can be changed to stainless steel, such as the main tube and baseplate. A single one only weighs 35 grams, and they feel extremely solid. These may cost less than most, but they still have the same quality and materials used for much more expensive alternatives. 


The finish is actually very nice. Dmitry informed me he hand polishes each piece, then either anodized, powder coated, or chrome/gold plated is applied on. I just went for a simple black finish, and it's rather flawless. 


The actual functionality is also very important. Considering i haven't actually put these on any guitars yet, i was only able to try to test some features. Each screw and knob turns flawlessly, and feel sturdy. I put a spare string to test how well it did with locking the string down, and it stayed still the whole time. Only thing I might change is the length of the locking screw, it might possibly mess with your palm while palm muting. Something I saw some people concerned on was how the saddle is adjusted. Whenever I undo the screw, the saddle pops up, so it seems to have a spring inside and you just push it down to where you would like it. Seems like an okay system to me, we'll see once i have it properly strung up. Another thing he noted is that he made one hole bigger (3mm) so i can have much thicker strings on the low 7th string, something i didn't even think about. 


All in all, this guy IS the real deal. I had 0 problems with him throughout the whole thing, and these bridge pieces are incredible. (also he said he has some new ergonomic fanned fret builds he's came up with, he sounded excited about those, I'd keep an eye out.) If you've been in the market for something like these and can't afford the big guys, these are what you need. Even if you can afford those, I would give these a shot. These are well worth the price, and I'm really glad I got these.


Now for those decent pics that took me a month to take :


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 4, 2015)

pricewise?


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Oct 8, 2015)

jarnozz said:


> pricewise?



they were $265 USD after shipping. he also has a headpiece that goes along, but i chose to not get that for what i'm doing. also he just emailed me saying he has a bass version coming out soon, which sounded just as promising.


----------



## Knarbens (Oct 9, 2015)

Stormshadow, is there a way to adjust the height?


----------



## StormshadowKX49 (Oct 9, 2015)

Knarbens said:


> Stormshadow, is there a way to adjust the height?



only the saddle from what i see. also showed him this thread, he said he might make an account soon to clarify any questions you guys have,


----------



## MeraGuitars (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi, guys!
For the moment about ~80 luthiers and companies all over the world are using my hardware: "Submarine"(a 3rd generation first series is already almost soldout) headless tuners and Droplet or Ovallock headpieces.
Among them: Skervesen, Padalka, Poznysh, CG luthierie, Mermet, Julius Jahn, Jonno Williams,
Les Godfrey, and many others.
(I could make own thread to post may pics, but I didn't met the conditions: should have 100 post here....wow!)
The next series (a big one) of "Submarine" 3rd generation with 2 mods is almost ready.
All previous several series has been sold out.
#Submarine3.mod2 - Double locking headless guitar tuning system providing precision intonation adjustment.
#SubmarineBass R2 - Double locking headless bass guitar tuning system providing precision intonation adjustment.

#Slider tremolo prototype #2 is being machining already.

Checkout more at: meraguitars()com
MeraGuitars (C) Dmitry Yeremeyev

Write emails or PM to my facebook: I'm always opened to answear tech questions and accept orders.
[email protected]()com
Free shipping by Registered Arilmail for full set orders.
No additional charges for gold, chrome, nickel plating.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 14, 2017)

I received a 7string set of 3rd gen Submarine hardware which I'll use on my new build. Brilliant piece of engineering, especially compared to ABM that I wasn't overly happy with. What I like besides the mechanical operation: the strings are easily 15mm above the top. Many bridges leave the strings roughly 10mm of air, which I find a little too close. Especially when a pickguard reduces this to 7mm, I sometimes hit that with my pick when I go violent... 

Just to mention: I'm not a friend, relative, financially connected in any way or married to Dmitry.


----------

